# What army(s) do you play?



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey guys, I was just wondering, concidering 8th has been out for about half a year, what army or armies is everyone currently playing?
My 2 current armies are:
Lizardmen because they are powerful as well as very competitive AND I LOVE DINOSAURS! :yahoo:
Skaven because they are both fast and competitive as well as incredibly fun to play (Weapon teams, there magic, all the fun randomness)


----------



## stubze (Jan 5, 2010)

mine of coarse is necrons but i am starting an eldar team. my bro collects lizardmen though


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Just a heads up that there is already a thread like this:http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76619&highlight=armies+play
Right now i play Dark Elves and thats it


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Never liked Fantasy Warhammer. Played tons of WH40k Armies, doing BA currently.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

OMG, pure fail.
If you dont collect WFB dont post in the WFB section... you just look stupid.
and then we have the thread itself, we've had plenty of these threads already.. just hit search to find them (or follow the link that winzip nicely provided).
THREAD CLOSED- T/S


----------

